# Ready to get into the Rhinestone Business..need last minute equipment advise



## amerifill321 (May 17, 2013)

I am ready to get into the rhinestone business and am even lucky enough to have my first client. I have corel draw and have been using it for many years. Just need to know where to purchase my equipment. Low budget unfortunately. I am looking for a heat press and cutter. I have heard of Rhinestone world, but dont know if they are any good or not. Is there a certain company that I should start with. I will be making my own designs in house. Just need direction on best place to purchase equipment. Do I need to get a package? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

decide on which press and cutter you want first, then go from there. No point getting a deal on a plotter if it won't do what you need it to do with the computer you already have


----------



## amerifill321 (May 17, 2013)

I have been told that the expert 24 is a good place to start with a cutter. fairly low cost and will cut the sticky flock. As far as heat press, the hotronix seems to be very reliable. Does that seem reasonable?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

amerifill321 said:


> I have been told that the expert 24 is a good place to start with a cutter. fairly low cost and will cut the sticky flock. As far as heat press, the hotronix seems to be very reliable. Does that seem reasonable?



Honestly the best deal for the money ANYWHERE!....

New "Your Best Value" Signmakers Vinyl Signwarehouse Cutter Vinly Sign Plotter | eBay

The Desktop version isn't bad either although I would do the 24" above...

New 19" Sign Vinyl Cutter Crafts That Will allow You to Scrapbooking Tshirts | eBay


This cutter hands down I LOVE IT!... Honestly I've had one for years and years and never any trouble.... 

The other thing to point out... This cutter, about any rhinestone or cutting software on the planet will cut to it... WinPC Sign, OOBling, KNK Studio ( My Favorite Cutting Software) and a host of others... So no worries there...


This is a pretty sweet package for $290.00... The extra $200.00 cost of the GCC Expert honestly I don't think you gain anything...

This cutter from Sign Warehouse even comes with a stand where the GCC does not... 

I have a GCC Bengal and I like the cutter OK... I don't like the fact it has no on board LCD nor does the Expert... It doesn't really affect the cutting but I do like the RedSail from Sign Warehouse and it has a on board LCD.... The other thing I like about the RedSail is you can place the pinch rollers anywhere... Most machines GCC included you can only place the pinch wheels in certain areas... What does this mean to you?... If your material is a little too small to catch the pinch wheels then you have to use a mat to cut... With the Red Sail the pinch wheels can be anywhere so you really never have that issue....


Now for a heat press... Yes HotTronix is a good heat press... But you spend a little for the name...

You want a rocking heat press without breaking the bank?...

Auto Open 16x20 Heat Press Machine w Slide Out Drawer Extra Platens 6x6 6x16 | eBay

Auto Open 16x20 DRAW PRESS!!!!!!!!!! With 6x6 and 6x16 platens for just over $700.00? Try getting that with a HotTronix...... HotTronix you will pay double that with no draw and no extra platens.... 

I can tell you the DRAW feature is SWEET!

That smaller platen will be great for your duffle bags too!

Kevin


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi 

Please read all you can on cutters and heat presses. Go to YOU Tube and watch all the video on cutters and heat presses and see which one is good for you sometime what is good for one person is not good for the next person. Look at it this way you need to learn the software program to design and cut your templates and you need to learn how the cutter you picked works as well. You can't just open up the boxes and start, there is a lot more to it. Also ask your self is this just a hobby or do you want to make good money at makeing Rhinestone temples. I started about 2 years ago and I am still learning. Also you can use your cutter for other things not just rhinestones. So to save you money make sure you learn and watch videos on cutters and heat press and software. My opion for software is Winpc 2012 and they are comeing out with a new winpc 2014 in a few weeks it has amazing rhinestone features and a Winpc forum you can join and learn everything you need about Rhinestone designs and the program. I hope this helps.

Susan


----------

